# My story, in short



## vegankristen (Oct 18, 2009)

Dxd Sept 09; RAI 13nov09.

My endo is a little strange but I have put up with it. He refers to himself in the 3rd person. Anyway, apparently he had a new office assistant who was still being trained in the fall. She didn't know anything, and doesn't seem to now either. (It's hard to know, when I have to try and work through this fog.) Endo told me to get RAI in late Oct, get some labs a week or so later, and see him [at some point which i can't remember]. It didn't make sense to me to have blood labs drawn so close to my RAI. I called back to double-check, and got a different answer every time. Then I realized I'd lost my test orders anyway. The last thing I heard was he didn't need to see me for 3-4 months.

Its been nearly 3 months, and I am now in hypo-hell. I don't want to see my endo anymore, so I called one to whom I was recommended. She can't see me without current bloodwork and endo notes. So i called my stupid endo, and they're sending out bloodwork orders. Then the tests. Then I see him again. Maybe by then I'll just feel grateful to be doing something. Their staff really does suck though. I don't know why. The assistant kept insisting my RAI was scheduled in late Oct... UM HELLO I WAS THERE!! It was 13nov09.

Today I just feel icky. :sad0016: Trying not to blame myself for being in my skin, where I am, when I am, etc. I have been having awful muscle cramps in my neck and shoulders for a month. I've become unreasonable/irrational and moody again. I'm freezing all the time. Having a very difficult time staying hydrated.

I did feel great for most of December! It was such a relief, and helped me finish up my semester at school. This semester I am taking a Relaxation/Meditation class, and Stress Management & Prevention class. They have been so so so great!!! (Helped me realize some stuff too.) The rest of my schedule is actually pretty light, and provides a great distraction. Not to mention, being on campus 4 days/week gets me a fantastic amount of exercise. I do feel better when I can walk more. I want to start running again, and even signed up for a 5k in May. Provides motivation on good days; seems less possible on bad days.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vegankristen said:


> Dxd Sept 09; RAI 13nov09.
> 
> My endo is a little strange but I have put up with it. He refers to himself in the 3rd person. Anyway, apparently he had a new office assistant who was still being trained in the fall. She didn't know anything, and doesn't seem to now either. (It's hard to know, when I have to try and work through this fog.) Endo told me to get RAI in late Oct, get some labs a week or so later, and see him [at some point which i can't remember]. It didn't make sense to me to have blood labs drawn so close to my RAI. I called back to double-check, and got a different answer every time. Then I realized I'd lost my test orders anyway. The last thing I heard was he didn't need to see me for 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board. Oh, dear. You probably should have been placed on thyroxine replacement a lot sooner than this.

Have you gotten those labs yet? If so, post the results and ranges here if you like. I am sure we will all be interested. We do need the ranges.

You have a very positive attitude which is great. If you are not happy with your doctor, it probably would be in your best interest to find one you are happy with.

Make sure your ferritin is in a good place. If iron stores are low, it could interfere w/ your healing process.


----------

